# Dottie and Dakota



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

*Dottie*
Dottie is my 7-8 year old, white coated with a single black spot on the top of her head, hence the name, female Chihuahua x Rat Terrier mix. She is playful, like she is still a puppy, loves to be around me at all costs and loves woodland adventures with my boyfriend and I. She came into my life when she was about 3yrs of age from a family members relation. She lived with me and my family and when I moved with my boyfriend, my father was no longer able to keep her at his home, so she came to live with me and my ratties. Although she dislikes the rats, more so wants to eat them due to her Rat Terrier blood  But I simply keep her away from them and all is well.









[Dottie a bit muddy from her woodland adventure] 
---








[And no, I do not dress my dog up for the fun of it. She dislikes the cold and requests a small jacket in the winter to be let outside. Why not make it a classy coat  ] 

*Dakota*
Dakota has a story like Dottie, my dad could not keep her at his house, so she came to live with us and the ratties. She more so stays in the basement, as that is her comfort zone, but she is visited daily and allowed upstairs at her leisure. She is about 12-13yrs of age and still pulling strong. Sometimes she can act like a playful kitten, while other times she would rather sleep that care you are near her. She has been my cat ever since I remember and we hold an extremely strong bond. 









[My little love bug] 
---








[Meow meow meow meow :3 ] 

[Again I apologize about the huge sized images, at work and cannot re-size them. They are pretty nice quality from an iPhone though ;]


----------



## hansloas (May 15, 2010)

What beautiful babies! I love Dottie's coat ;] Super cute.

And Dakota is beautiful.


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

Aww thank you very much <3 I really love my two non-rattie ladies. Dakota, the kitty cat really seems to have taken a liking to my dog, Dottie. Except for the fact that Dottie would rather chase her then be friends


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)




----------



## laughingrats (Apr 21, 2010)

Very cute fur children!


----------



## Alethea (Jul 14, 2010)

So after speaking with my mom, she informed me that Dottie is actually 10yrs old. Her birthday was August 1st and I missed it lol. I will have to make her a doggie treat cake next year


----------

